# Review of Tag Aquaracer 300m wab2010



## groyniad (Sep 30, 2009)

Intro
I have two reasons to present a review of this watch despite the fact that it has just been discontinued. I think its absolutely fabulous, and I can't find ANY serious reviews of it anywhere. I wonder why there are so many reviews of obscure German watches, all sorts of Submariner copies both cheap (Invicta) and expensive (Marcello C), Seikos etc. but virtually no serious reviews of TAG dive watches. If anyone knows of any I'd like to see them... Perhaps its because watch enthusiasts - the sort of people who want to read and write reviews - don't think much of TAG. My suspicion that this is the case is part of what motivates this review. I'm relatively new to the world of watches - I now possess only the TAG diver I'm reviewing here, and the wonderfully original Seiko Black Monster (which needs no introduction or praise from me). 
I care about three things - how the watch looks (duh!) how well its made (duh!) - and whether I can afford it - or whether I can con myself into believing that I can afford it (double duh!). I figure that I'm not the only person who is interested in mechanical rather than quartz watches who cares primarily about these three things. I should add that I don't consider myself a collector or an expert.

Overall Style/Design/Look
The great thing about this watch is that it is both elegant and casual, both stylish and practical. There are two basic kinds of diver watch - indeed two basic kinds of watch (full stop). There are casual wathces (which might be designed with some sport or particular activity in mind - flying, diving, racing etc.) and there are dress watches (designed to look smart and elegant - to accessorize more or less formal attire). What I take to be so appealing about dive watches - especially those broadly within the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms tradition - is that they COMBINE these two functions so well. I don't like very casual (sporty) watches (like very complicated chronographs or digital multi function Casio types or Doxa type 'tool' dive watches) and I don't like glitzy dress watches (like gold Rolexes or the endless varieties of shiny Seikos etc. etc.). 
What I think is SO wonderful about this TAG Heuer offering is that it brings these two basic themes in the world of watch design together so well - much better, I think, even than the Submariner or Seadweller. To my eye the classic Rolex divers are too shiny and bright - too much polished steel, and the classic Omege divers are too big and sporty (that extra gas release crown spoils the simplicity). Too much polished steel on case or bracelet and its too dressy; too wide and thick (or too many sub-dials etc.) and its too sporty - too much like a 'tool' watch. The dressy/casual distinction lines up roughly with a mature/youthful distinction too - the shiny Rolexes are more suited to the older man - the sporty tool watches (the Sinn's, Doxas, Sumos etc.) are more suited to the younger. If, like me, you're neither young nor old (41) you want something in the middle...

Submariner - (too expensive) too small and shiny, so too formal or smart or dressy
SMP - (too expensive) too wide and thick (too big on the wrist) and the bracelet is too shiny. 
Doxa or Stowa - (more affordable) too militaristic or too much of a tool watch
TAG Heuer new 500m Diver - (quite expensive) too big and chunky, too sporty, too cluttered - insufficiently elegant
TAG Heuer WAB2010 - (more affordable) both elegant and informal; classic and cool; refined and casual

Case - 41 mm - 300m water resistant
Has a great shape with a distinctive bulge opposite the crown and the bracelet attaches to the lugs in a clean and very pleasing way. A very funky engraving of a diver's helmet on the back adds to the informal or practical feel established by the brushed rather than polished steel - much cooler than a display window which is strictly for the WIS rather than than the diver (not that I'm cool enough to be a diver!). Its sapphire of course. The polished edge of the bezel stands out very effectively against the brushed case - and I particularly like the way that the outer ring of the bezel (which is not circular but made up of thirteen flatish pieces) contrasts with the circular inner ring. The bezel was too tight to begin with and its hard to grip because the edge of the bezel is smooth and flat not serrated, but it seems to be loosening up a little with use. (It's important not to press down on it when you try to turn it - if you do it won't budge at all.) The bezel is nothing like as smooth and satisfying as the bezel on the crazy cool Black Monster.
Whilst the brushed steel and the industrial looking back make it look practical and functional its curves and its slimness, together with the polished bezel edge and crown, make it look elegant and smart. Perfect.

Dial
Possibly the best bit. Its a perfect size. I think the 40mm Rolex looks too small (with too much writing cluttering things up), and the 43-45mm Omegas are just too big for average size people who don't want everyone to notice their watch all the time. Its a beautiful deep 'piano-black'; the hands are neither to fine nor too chunky; its perfectly aligned both with itself and with the bezel; the sub-divided seconds make it look like a precision instrument; the lume is first rate (shining nicely even in daylight when you come in from outside); and the hour markers stand out well and are very nicely finished. The final touch of brilliance is, of course, the red tip on the end of the second hand, which sets off the black of the dial, and the slightly green tint of the hour markers perfectly. I also like the fact that there is a smaller hour marker at 3'00 o'clock between the date window and the edge of the dial so that there isn't a gap there when you look at the watch in the dark. The dial catches the light in many different ways in different conditions, and the hands, together with the hour markers, stand out very well indeed in very bright light and in the dark. Lume is strong and lasts well.

Bracelet
I was prepared for disappointment here from the pictures I saw before I got the watch. The links looked quite thin and flimsy. It turns out however that the bracelet is very good indeed: the links are perfectly finished and the bracelet is quiet and doesn't pinch or pull hair. The most important thing is that every suface is brushed - no bling thank goodness. Its quite light weight but the end links are solid (I think) and the clasp is simple and clean. The only thing I don't like - really about the whole watch - is that the hinge bits (don't know the proper term) are pressed ss not solid. For this much money it should have the more expensive sort of clasp material - the type featured in the new 500m acquaracer. Even invicta 9937 has this!

Movement.
Calibre 5 - whatever that means. Apparently TAG Heuer buy ebauches rather than whole movements from ETA and tweak them quite extensively. I've been told that these ebauches have incablock shock system, but I don't know much beyond that. Since they don't buy whole movements from ETA the question of what grade the movement is, or in how many positions it has been tested, is unanswerable. Mine is running around +10 seconds per day out of the box. I don't even know if its an ETA 2824-2 or an ETA2836... Any info here much appreciated. I certainly hope that, with regulation, I can make this watch run well within COSC specs.

Conclusion.
Sinn's, Doxas (Stowas; Mk11's) are too sporty (or militaristic), Rolexes are too businessmany and shiny, Omegas (Oris and Tissot) are just too big - and all of them (barring Tissot and Oris) are too expensive! You don't want to pay 400 - 800 bucks for a brand making Sub homages, however well (Steinhart/Debaufre; Marcello C), nor do you want an Invicta for 300. Right now at least the WAB2010 (and 2011) is available at just under 1000 because they have been discontinued to make room for the new 500m Aquaracer (which is very interesting but oversized and overcomplicated.) This makes the WAB2010 - new or pre-owned - a really wonderful choice for the young/old, smart/casual, sporty/dressy kind of guy. It gets nearly everything right. It blends refinement and sportiness in every detail from hands to case and bracelet - and its because the Blancpain-type divers combine those elements better than any other type of watch that they're so desirable in the first place. That makes this particular TAG a really significant contribution to the Blancpain diver tradition, and its relative neglect by watch enthusiasts very hard to understand or justify.

Epilogue
I have presented my reasons for thinking that this is a really good watch without constantly reminding the reader of the obvious truth that they are free to disagree with me. I hope those that do won't be so annoyed about that they won't explain their reasons for thinking I've gone wrong.


----------



## tombs (Dec 15, 2008)

I also think the Tag Heuer Aquaracer is underrated.
I have a wab2011 and love it b-)


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

I too have this watch (except the quartz version) that I got for a steal from my AD after they discontinued the model. I love my watch as it is my everyday beater but there are a few things I might add.

1. At least on the quartz version, the allignment is way off. The second hand refuses to allign with any of the hash marks and the bezel is always slightly askew. Nothing major that you would notice at a cursory glance (in fact, I didnt prior to purchase) but it has since become very noticible to be which is bothersome.

2. The bracelet I have many issues with. I have had the pleasure of wearing other dive watches and, compared to these, the bracelet feels flimsy. The links do not have a tight knit to them which bothers me. Although, like you said, there was no hair pulling!

3. The clasp is very poor. Once you have had it for a while (after about a year) it becomes very loose and can release with a slight flick of the wrist. I have had this happen on a number of occasions because I wear mine nearly every day.

4. Finally, the most agravating part for me is the bezel. I am a diver and I use this watch whenever I dive or go to the beach. Inevitably, fine sand gets stuck under the bezel and prevents it from turning until you give it a good 5 min flush under running water, trying to work out the grains. This has happened nearly every time for me. I cannot attest to other dive watches but I think this is unacceptable as it is the primary dive function (other than WR I guess).

Overall I would agree that, for the price (I paid about $640 USD new) this is a good watch and I do love the looks of it. However, there are some serious quality flaws that are to be expected at the price and some that are not. Overall, if I did it again I would buy a used Omega SMP.

If you are not going to dive with this I would recommend it but if that is a main priority your money is better spent elsewhere.


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

Just checked out this watch at a watch store in the Brandon mall while on a break from a gig at Grillsmith. I was presented with the "mall employee" discount since I was working there that evening - $1290 out the door. I really liked the look of the watch, but to be honest the subjective "feel" of the watch was less than desired. I happened to be wearing my Orient 2er and the weight was comparable, as well as most of the fit/finish. The bezel on the Tag impressed me though...seemed very worthy of being a usable dive watch (something I'm shopping for, pending my dive recertification). Really smooth second hand as well. I think you could find more for the money however. Nice review, thanks!


----------



## juin21 (Jul 21, 2010)

I did a serious review of this watch sometime in 2007, I don't know where it disappeared to though (either this site or the another popular watch site)....
I'm sad that they discontinued this watch as I agree with the op, it's perfect as an everyday watch. IMHO, this model is more classier then the newer model but not as practical. It is not that great as a dive watch b/c the bezel is hard to turn but does loosen up with time, for a dive watch I use the seiko black monster! I love this watch as my goto watch for dressed up events and casual nights out. I have owned this watch now for over five years and my clasp IS SOLID worn about 40% of the time, the bracelet seems to be designed not to catch on the cuff so is thinner and has never failed me. The guy that has the loose clasp may be wearing it to tightly. There is no way for me to flick my wrist to release the clasp. I just tried for about half a minute...lol!


----------



## j4k06 (Jun 1, 2012)

What do you think of the quality of this watch? will it hold for 30 years f.i.?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

j4k06 said:


> What do you think of the quality of this watch? will it hold for 30 years f.i.?


Only if you can find parts for it. Unfortunately, TAG Heuer does not stock parts for even recently discontinued models. If you're looking for a watch to last a handful of decades, it's very likely that parts will need to be replaced if the watch is worn regularly. Parts availability will realistically become an issue decades down the road. Perhaps even sooner.


----------



## j4k06 (Jun 1, 2012)

Monocrom said:


> Only if you can find parts for it. Unfortunately, TAG Heuer does not stock parts for even recently discontinued models. If you're looking for a watch to last a handful of decades, it's very likely that parts will need to be replaced if the watch is worn regularly. Parts availability will realistically become an issue decades down the road. Perhaps even sooner.


Thanks very much!...would an Omega Seamaster Professional be a better solution?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

j4k06 said:


> Thanks very much!...would an Omega Seamaster Professional be a better solution?


While some would say it would be, especially with the Swatch Group concentrating heavily on taking the brand upscale, I don't agree.

Your best bet for an automatic that will last you decades is to go with a watch that uses a very common movement. Tough to get more common than the ETA 2824. Also, since the head of the Swatch Group wants to cut off sales of ETA movements to the competition; it would also be advantageous to go with a Swatch Group brand. A very common movement means parts availability will not be an issue. Going with a Swatch Group brand means that you can use one of their service centers if an independent watchmaker can't get the needed parts to properly service your watch, for example, 30 years down the road. (Which is very much likely.)


----------



## cronustr (Jan 13, 2010)

I have the WAN2111, up to date model and I love it thogh.









By cronustr75 at 2012-06-16


----------



## jandrese (May 11, 2009)

Sadly, independent watchmakers can't get parts now. The list of companies that will not sell to them is very long, Swatch included.


----------



## Crown and Caliber (Jan 12, 2012)

Great review. I appreciated the comparison and contrast with the Submariner - very insightful.


----------



## JohnWatch (Jun 26, 2010)

I also love these Aquaracers! 
Got a 500m Aquaracer quartz and thankfully second hand is perfectly alligned. Got it in a Cruise ( destroyed the rest of budget I had in of course, a watch! I know you guys understand it but my girlfriend didn´t, hehe ) and it´s ticking without any problem so I´m quite happy with it and allows me to use it anytime without all the care my mechanicals need. Love mechanicals, but I also have my share of quartz watches and love them all!  ( well, most of them anyway!  )
Thanks for the review and it should serve you well!


----------

